# Possible primary infertility plus other issues



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm 38 yrs old, approaching 39 shortly, with late onset Type 1 diabetes (diagnosed March 2009). My husband and I have been together for 5 years, married for 2. We have not had any 'accidents' in that time, despite not using contraception. I realise that in the early years of our relationship, the undiagnosed diabetes would have been a major obstacle to conception. However, since getting wed in 2010, we have been actively trying with no success. 

I pushed my diabetes care team to start me on insulin so that I could maintain better control of my blood glucose levels. I started on Lantus (long-acting insulin) in May 2011 and Novorapid (fast-acting insulin) in November last year. Since then I have maintained much better blood glucose results. 

The other issue is that whilst my period is regular, it lasts for up to 16 days. During this time I have about about 4 days of heavy bleeding with clots and extremely painful cramping, which puts me in bed with painkillers and a hot water bottle. The problem with having a menstrual cycle of varying lengths, it is hard to know when I am in the midst of my fertile window. I have an iPhone app to track my periods and it predicts period start date, length and also the fertile window and ovulation date. The problem is that the suggested dates for my fertile window are whilst I'm still on my period. The ovulation date always seems to be predicted as being no more than 2 days after the end of my period. However, despite having sex on those days that were suggested as my ovulation dates, I'm still not pregnant. 

So, we decided to try another course of action. Instead of waiting until my period ended, we decided that we would start trying as soon as the heavy flow of my period ended. We've only had the opportunity to try this during my last period, so I am hoping that I am pregnant as I type   

However, as my last period ended on 23 March and my next period is due on 5 April, you can see that the window for conception attempts isn't that long. 

The other issue I have is that, following 2 pelvic ultrasound scans in 2010, to investigate the reason for my long and painful periods, it was discovered that I have a bicornuate uterus. This wasn't fully explained to me at the time and as such I do not the extent of the anomaly. However, I am due for another pelvic ultrasound and hysterosalpingogram, as last week we had our first consultation with a fertility specialist and he wants current results, which is good. 

I have been taking 5g of folic acid for 2 years now and other than managing my diabetes as best I can, I really don't know what else I can do. My husband has had a semen analysis and there were no issues, although my friend told me that her husband also had the same result from the NHS and then went private and was told that everything wasn't quite okay. 

We are considering private treatment, as at least the investigative journey will be quicker than the NHS route. My next appointment with the NHS fertility specialist won't be for another 4 months! 

Any advice and information you can provide will be greatly appreciated. My husband and I are finding it increasingly difficult to be around all our friends' new babies. Every time I hear that someone else is pregnant, as happy as I am for them, my heart is breaking inside, as it just feels that having a baby of my own isn't fated for me. 

Thanks for listening


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi cici1
Have you thought about clearblue montior  It will tell you your 2 high peak  and the 2nd peak are suppose to be the best peak as lots of women are guessing their window wrong  I actually start suing mine this month and I thought I ovualte day 12/13 cos I have 26/27 cycle but I got that wrong as I ovualte day 10/11  so I am surprise.
You may want to start thinking about doing that 1st before you think about IVF.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Cici, 
Have you had a look on the Uterine section, this deals with anomalies of the uterus: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=101.0

Hope you can get sorted with your HSG soon, I had mine in Newcastle, so not sure whats different in NI.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Maui (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi,
Sorry to hear all that you are going through, I can really empathise as we are onto month 19 of TTC and just starting down the fertility treatment route. My first thought was also about using a CBFM, or if you don't want to pay out for one, at least buying some ovulation kits from ebay or amazon (They are about £7 for 50) and would at least let you know when you are ovulating instead of you having to guess and feel pressure to DTD when you are still bleeding a lot. 

Have you been referred now to a fertility specialist by the NHS? Hopefully they can do further investigations and talk about options - have you also thought about booking in for your 21 day bloods with the gp as that would give you an indication around ovluation too.
Good luck xx


----------



## Duck007 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Cici, 

What a tough time you are having. I know that when you are desperate to get pregnant not only are you surrounded by fertile people who get pregnant first time but you are also bombarded with information about declining fertility with age.  I know from personal experience that waiting for appointments to come through is really stressful with a clock that just ticks louder and louder.  I am the same age and know that chances are reduced when you get to our age.  Nonetheless women who are older than us with fertility problems do get pregnant so don't write yourself off just yet.  

Have you had your AMH levels checked and a 3D antral follicle scan?  These tests give you an indicator of your ovarian reserve.  If you haven't had these carried out I would be inclined to pay privately to get them done quickly.  A consultation and these tests costs about £200 at the clinic I attend.  It might be money well spent if they find an issue or better still if all is fine and it makes you feel less stressed.  If they identify an issue and you qualify for NHS funding your PCT may pay for any IUI/ IVF treatment needed at a private clinic.  My first cycle was NHS funded at a private clinic.  They had a list of about 6 clinics to choose from.  Getting tests done privately might enable you to leap up the que.  

I have started using a Clearblue Fertility Monitor to determine when I am ovulating.  My hubby and I both have fertility issues and so need ICSI but couples needing ICSI have still conceived naturally so I use the monitor to maximise our chances.  I have a 29 day cycle and was surprised to find out that I ovulate on about day 19 - much later than I thought it would be.  There seems to be such a wide variation in ovulation dates between women. 

I have also started taking supplements to improve egg quality etc. (I have low ovarian reserve) : royal jelly, Co enzyme Q10, L-arginine, DHEA, Pregnacare preconception, Zinc.........

Good luck with your treatment and sending you a really big ((((((hug))))))

xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies, well wishes, advice, information and hugs   

My first appointment with my local NHS infertility clinic was on 30th March. The registrar told me that I could expect to see him again within 4 months. A week later I received a letter offering me the follow-up appointment on 4th January 2013!!! 

Suffice to say that my husband and I have decided that we will pursue private treatment; at least the investigative part of it anyway. We'll make a decision on what treatment to have depending on what the results of the investigations are and what options are open to us. Our friends have recommended the clinic that they used and they have been successful in conceiving naturally via the advice from & monitoring by the private clinic. The result of their investigations was unexplained infertility, which must be even more frustrating. However, they are now the proud parents of twin boys. 

My cousin and his wife have just told us that they are expecting their second child. Bless her, she was really apprehensive about telling us as she knows that we've been trying. It's not that we think "we wish it was us instead", just that it's us as well to be sharing this fabulous news. 

I have an appointment with my diabetes dietician tomorrow and will be asking her to advise me on nutrition for pre-conception. Can you recommend any books, in particular for husband to read? I am certain that his diet is just as important and rather than me nag him about what he chooses to eat, he can do some research. 

Thanks again and good luck with all your treatments and investigations too. 

Ps. My period started last week


----------

